# How to organize job applications



## jeremiah66 (Jun 11, 2014)

I am a busy person, doing a odd jobs here and there and has a problem with following up my job applications or checking their status. A job application organizer is such a handy, helpful service.

I heard about such named Jobform but there is nothing like it here in AU. Any suggestions?


----------



## ggbisuke (Jun 13, 2014)

Maybe using google docs will be a big help. I heard some of the companies are using google docs to filter their job applications and to view it more easier.


----------



## vincent1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes it's true there are challenges in getting a job especially here but definitely it can be overcome. You still looking out for something?


----------

